# Marine Corps Designated Marksman



## SR-25 (Jul 3, 2007)

In the early days of the Marine Corps, leathernecks were recruited to sit atop high masts on U.S. Naval vessels to pick-off enemies during ship-to-ship battles with their muzzle-loaded muskets of yesterday. This tradition of skilled marksmanship still lives today, through Marines around the globe as designated marksmen to protect others.

Designated marksmen currently sit in sandbag bunkers on the rooftop of U.S. Embassies around the world, guarding the lives of Marines, U.S. State Department workers and others who live and work on the embassy grounds. The designated marksmen look over the compound with a watchful eye, searching for anything out of the ordinary. With their binoculars, scope and scouting scope attached to their rifle, the Marines also watch the streets surrounding the embassy for any possible terrorists who may threaten the lives of those inside the compound.

"Our job is very important," said Cpl. Brandon Price, Lewiston, Idaho, native and designated marksman for Lima Company, 3rd Battalion, 6th Marine Regiment, 4th Marine Expeditionary Brigade (Anti-terrorism), assigned to the U.S. Embassy in Kabul, Afghanistan. "We provide overhead fire support with accuracy to the Marines on post at ground level."

Only a select few Marines are chosen by their command to be designated marksmen, Price said. Marines who maintain a high first-class physical fitness test score, a high rifle qualification score, and show potential to excel as a marksman, are chosen.

During preparatory training, Marines are selected to become designated marksmen and receive a month-long school at 4th MEB (AT) Headquarters in Camp Lejeune, N.C. While on post a top the embassy roof, the skilled riflemen constantly scan the area in and around the embassy compound. They are trained to spot any suspicious activity or persons and to call the Combat Operations Center to let them know of the situation. The Marines continue to watch the suspicious individual until they leave the area. If the person displays any hostile intent toward the embassy the designated marksmen take the proper necessary action, even if that means using their rifle. If the marksmen feel the activity is not important they will just make a mental note and continue to watch the area.

"We have binoculars and a lot of times we can see the situation a lot better than the Marines on the ground," Price said. " We have a better overview of the whole compound and can easily see over the compound walls."While on post, a designated marksman is not alone. He receives the help of a spotter, said Lance Cpl. George Hatchcock, Millbrook, Ala., native and spotter for 3rd Bn., 6th Marines.

"The scope on the rifle limits the shooter's view," Hatchcock said. "The spotter can look around with binoculars and guide the marksman to a target."

When darkness falls, one might think the marksman's job gets tougher, but according to Price, it gets a little easier.

"At night, ?normal? people aren?t out, so if you see somebody on the street, he is probably looking for trouble," Price said. "Sound also seems to travel better at night, so if you have trouble seeing, you can follow the sound to the potential threat."

The 3/6 designated marksmen have been in Kabul with their unit for 30 days. This is Price?s second time serving as a designated marksman here. He was at the embassy in October 2002, and the atmosphere around the embassy has changed a lot.

"Last time I was here there was a lot more activity on the streets," Price said. "Things have settled down since then. I think the local Afghan people know we mean business. You don't see people walking near the embassy with weapons anymore like they used to on a daily basis."

While Price was on post during his last tour, he recalls when a rocket propelled grenade whizzed by over the roof.

"The rocket was so close the Marines in another post could smell the sulfur," Price said. "We heard the rocket fly by and explode in the distance. The building is a pretty big target and for them not to hit us almost seems like they didn't want to, but to just give us a scare."

Though things are much quieter now, the Marines still remain focused and ready to react at a moment's notice. 

Price is currently training the designated marksmen from Lima Co., 3rd Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment, 4th MEB (AT), who will take over on post when his unit leaves to return home to Camp Lejeune.

Cpl. Rusty Cuthbertson, Linconlton, N.C., native is one of many designated marksman from 3/2 who will take over when 3/6 leaves. He said he is still in awe of the new surroundings? looks, but is anxious to fulfill his duties as a designated marksman. 

"It's great to be out of Lejeune and to finally be able to put to use what we have been practicing for months," Cuthbertson said. 

Above information courtesy of United States Marine Corps


http://usmilitary.about.com/cs/marines/a/marmarksmen.htm


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 3, 2007)

Good article, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ravage (Jul 3, 2007)

So the "Designated Marksman" are not snipers, they are damn good shooters then ?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 3, 2007)

For the most part yeah.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 3, 2007)

Ravage said:


> So the "Designated Marksman" are not snipers, they are damn good shooters then ?


 
In the Corps its Scout Snipers. And they have diffrent jobs.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 3, 2007)

Right, forgot about that.


----------



## SR-25 (Jul 3, 2007)

Basically a Designated Marksman is perfect for an urban enviornment. They go through a mini-sniper school if you will called DM school.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 3, 2007)

Any info on DM school ?


----------



## SR-25 (Jul 3, 2007)

Ill see what I can dig up. Its alot of math and observation. You have to shoot expert to go to the school. And you run EVERYWHERE. Its basically a 3 week haze fest.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 3, 2007)

Do you get to play with the big toys..ie 50 cal? /do you have to be sniper Qual first? Is the course MOUT orientated?


----------



## SR-25 (Jul 3, 2007)

No No and Yes. The course focuses on the M14 DMR 7.62


----------



## EATIII (Jul 3, 2007)

not to Hijack, and not USMC. Here is what one LRS unit did.

http://www.42id.army.mil/newsstory/marksman_story.htm


----------



## 03Gunner31 (Nov 18, 2007)

The MC has a SSP or Scout Sniper Platoon, usually within Weapons Co.

All that wishes to try out for the screening for SSP will have to hold an Infantry MOS of 03XX.

Once they pass the initial screening, they go through an indoc.

From there, once they prove that one is not an idiot, the section leader or PltSgt will select one of the Marines to go to Sniper School to pick the 8541 as their MOS, which has now changed to 03 something.

I do not recall any of the guys from SSP being called "designated marksman" as they refer to in the Army.

I have heard them use the term PIG and HOG a lot.
Professionally Instructed Gunman (before getting sent to Sniper School)
Hunters Of Gunman (after they graduate from Sniper School)

*Note*
This is just coming from what I know from my old unit, 2nd BN 5th MAR.
Not all Infantry BN's run their program in the exact same way as I put it.


----------



## 104TN (Nov 19, 2007)

03Gunner31 said:


> The MC has a SSP or Scout Sniper Platoon, usually within Weapons Co.
> 
> All that wishes to try out for the screening for SSP will have to hold an Infantry MOS of 03XX.
> 
> ...



A DM is completely different than a sniper/scout sniper, MC or Army. 

It's like sending someone to combat commo. or combat life saver. You take a Joe that shows potential and give him a skill set that increases his value to the unit. 

A DM is a Co./Plt. level asset (at least in the Army). Snipers work Bn. and above. The skill sets, while related, are also significantly different.


----------



## pardus (Nov 19, 2007)

EATIII said:


> not to Hijack, and not USMC. Here is what one LRS unit did.
> 
> http://www.42id.army.mil/newsstory/marksman_story.htm



Do you guys have M14's?


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 19, 2007)

They were running a DM school at Stone Bay when I was in the 2nd MarDiv SSS Basic course. Looked like they were just going through a quick crash course on the shooting package and field skills.


----------



## JBS (Nov 19, 2007)

DM's focus less on stalking.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 19, 2007)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> DM's focus less on stalking.


 
True.
Range Estimation, Land Nav, observation skills.  

They stressed the stalking so much that I had it in my head as its own section.


----------



## JBS (Nov 19, 2007)

> They stressed the stalking so much that I had it in my head as its own section.



Referring to SSS, right?  


Isn't this (stalking)really one of those skill sets that make a SS beyond being merely a world class shooter?  Unlike a DM, they develop the ability to move undetected into position, do the job, and then leave the scene without a trace, as to who they were, where they came from and where they went.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 19, 2007)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> Referring to SSS, right?
> 
> 
> Isn't this (stalking)really one of those skill sets that make a SS beyond being merely a world class shooter? Unlike a DM, they develop the ability to move undetected into position, do the job, and then leave the scene without a trace, as to who they were, where they came from and where they went.


 
Yes.  

A DM does more direct suport and movement with the company/unit they are supporting. Also they are more used in fixed defence and MOUT enviorments. THe "stalking" aspect is not really needed.


----------



## 03Gunner31 (Nov 19, 2007)

not trying to say an Army DM is not a bad or anything, but it's hard for me to call a DM a sniper.

I only say this because a while back in Iraq, a DM from the Army said he was a sniper, then immediately followed by one of his friends saying, "youre not a sniper, youre a desiganted marksman".

Even in my old unit, a PIG who called themselves a sniper or HOG got slapped in the back of the head.

Just saying.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 19, 2007)

There is a diffrence. That is why they are called Designated Marskmen and not Snipers. Then again, there is a diffrence between a sniper and a Scout Sniper. Oh well. Whatever, as long as we are all dropping bad guys.

Everyone takes pride in what they do and who they are.  We each take pride in the schools we graduate from.  The tougher the school, the more pride.  Diffrent jobs...... means diffrent schools.


----------



## 104TN (Nov 19, 2007)

03Gunner31 said:


> not trying to say an Army DM is not a bad or anything, but it's hard for me to call a DM a sniper.
> 
> I only say this because a while back in Iraq, a DM from the Army said he was a sniper, then immediately followed by one of his friends saying, "youre not a sniper, youre a desiganted marksman".
> 
> ...



I guess I'm missing something. This was about Marine Corps DMs, not Army. Neither are snipers.


----------



## 03Gunner31 (Nov 19, 2007)

Well put!

Semper!


----------

